# Any rituals with Madone owners?



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Pre-ride? Post-ride?

Maybe it's because my fitness level is getting better but it seems that I have really bonded my Madone over the past year. The rides are more enjoyable than ever before.

After each ride, I like to wipe down the tires and inspect the drivetrain. About every other ride, I clean and wax the frame and fork and, then, clean what else needs to be cleaned, such as the bar tape. 

This way I keep up with the maintenance while having a shiny "new" bike every day!:thumbsup: 

Anyone else got any rituals for pre-ride and/or post-ride?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Jeebus dude. Sounds like you spend more time on upkeep than you do riding.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

My pre-ride and post-ride rituals are the same: nothing. When I'm done with a ride, the last thing in the world that I want to do is maintenance.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> My pre-ride and post-ride rituals are the same: nothing. When I'm done with a ride, the last thing in the world that I want to do is maintenance.


Exactly. I have to kick myself to rinse out my bottles; other than that, it's shower, eat, nap.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> Exactly. I have to kick myself to rinse out my bottles; other than that, it's shower, eat, nap.


I know a guy who rides motocross who almost disassembles his bike after every ride. He'll spend two hours doing all kinds of stuff, finishing with repacking the muffler, whatever that means. He does this every ride. Does a muffler need to be repacked after every ride? His bikes are pristine, but jeeze, that's way too much work.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

DrRoebuck said:


> Jeebus dude. Sounds like you spend more time on upkeep than you do riding.



Ummm...nope! Been out of work for 11 months and after my 20 or 30 mile ride everyday, I spend about 15 minutes while "recovering" just to check over the bike and clean it up a bit. 

Then, when I go out on the next ride, I pump the tires and have no worries about nicks in the tires or whatever.

Now, if I ever do get a job... we'll see how my riding and maintenance suffer. But until then...

Just wondering what you folks do about checking for safety items and or adjustments that might be needed before a ride.


----------



## John Kuhl (Jul 20, 2007)

I also clean my bike after every ride. It only
takes about 10 minutes and it always looks
good. I call it pride of ownership, and I'm
that way with most of my stuff. I will say
that I don't clean my mountain bikes after
every ride, I will usually clean them after
2-3 rides. I am also a nut about everything
on my bikes working right. If something
doesn't seem right and I can't fix it, to the
shop it goes.

Best, John


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*I do it most of the time*

it's actually a really good way to check for problems with the bike and catch them before they cause a problem. it only takes a few minutes, really about as much time as you want to spend is what it takes. I like the mechanical aspect o this sport as much as riding so it's a no brainer for me.
Rituals ? Other than wearing a tinfoil cod piece and swim fins while preparing for a ride, I don't have any rituals, and really , I would just call that normal preparation anyway..


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

I wipe the dried sweat and any other collected grime off of it. Then I slowly rub the top tube back and forth, and then bend down and kiss it.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

martinrjensen said:


> it's actually a really good way to check for problems with the bike and catch them before they cause a problem. it only takes a few minutes, really about as much time as you want to spend is what it takes. I like the mechanical aspect o this sport as much as riding so it's a no brainer for me.
> Rituals ? Other than wearing a tinfoil cod piece and swim fins while preparing for a ride, I don't have any rituals, and really , I would just call that normal preparation anyway..


It's one thing to do a once-over after a ride to make sure nothing is wrong with the drivetrain. I don't do that, but some people do and that's fine. The part that I thought was <del>obsessive</del> excessive was the wash/wax after every other ride.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I toss my water bottles on the road 1 Km from the house and throw my arms in the air when I reach my driveway


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Retro Grouch said:


> I toss my water bottles on the road 1 Km from the house and throw my arms in the air when I reach my driveway


Ha haaaaaaaa! :thumbsup:


----------



## KBeth (Mar 23, 2008)

I have some rituals too... after every ride on my Madone 2008 6.5 ... Check for frame cracks, Check for Paint Cracks, Check for play in the bottom bracket area - 

ok ok sorry kidding :wink: I only have had the bearings replaced in the Bottom Bracket under warranty but seriously I do the whole "light" cleaning thing to the bike after rides but this only takes like 5 mins or less - else I do it before my next ride while pumping up the tires etc etc

I really love the bike and didnt realize how much I would love the whole compact crank thing before having this bike - I do need to visit a Body Shop some where and find touch up paint for a chip I have in the Down Tube :cryin:


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

dave_gt said:


> After each ride, I like to wipe down the tires and inspect the drivetrain. About every other ride, I clean and wax the frame and fork and, then, clean what else needs to be cleaned, such as the bar tape.


Uhmm, rather than meditating over your drivetrain, and cleaning and waxing the frame until the finish comes off, you may want to lube your chain every now and then...


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Pirx said:


> Uhmm, rather than meditating over your drivetrain, and cleaning and waxing the frame until the finish comes off, you may want to lube your chain every now and then...


That goes without saying....

So, it seems that very few people have any rituals with their Madones? Seems strange.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

dave_gt said:


> So, it seems that very few people have any rituals with their Madones? Seems strange.


Dude, get over it. It's a bike, and not even a particularly special one at that. Some off-the-shelf Trek bike, like thousands and thousands just like it out there. You ride it, and make sure it's in good working order. That includes some cleaning every now and then, yes, but otherwise it's a tool for a purpose, not an end in itself. Just ride the damn thing...


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

wipe down the frame after every ride and clean the chain so you can eat off it every week.


----------



## knl66 (Mar 5, 2006)

*I'm with Dave*

I do the same stuff he does...a clean bike just works better!

Pirx--Maybe to you the Madone 6.5 is not "particularly special", to me it represents something.
I spent hard earned money on what I wanted, hence I take care of it. It isn't only the bike but the "ride" that I lust for... I agree that its the "tool" that has transformed me from over 220lbs to 200lbs with many compliments on my fitness. So, 10-15 minutes of TLC is the minimum I'll spend to keep it shiny and running flawlessly so I can too. BTW, I relube about every 2-3 rides.


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*...*



Pirx said:


> Dude, get over it. It's a bike, and not even a particularly special one at that. Some off-the-shelf Trek bike, like thousands and thousands just like it out there. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> -TOOL-:ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa:


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

MANTEIGA said:


> Pirx said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, get over it. It's a bike, and not even a particularly special one at that. Some off-the-shelf Trek bike, like thousands and thousands just like it out there. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

I bet the original poster paid cash for his bike. I know my bikes and motorcycles always mean more when they're paid for with cash that has to be saved and worked for over time versus plopping down a credit card and walking out the door with it the same day the idea to buy it popped into my head. Just my $.02.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

dave_gt said:


> Good response! I would not normally dignify such a foolish comment but since I started this thread in good faith... .
> 
> It seems that bike forums have a lot of "tools". Yet, I have met some very good people as well. So, I will stick with my inferior carbon fiber Madone 5.2 and wonder why it is that "tools" are such bottom feeders.


Dave, another tool to use is the ignore list. Unfortunately that tool shows up for me when someone quotes him. 

zac


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

mhopton said:


> I bet the original poster paid cash for his bike. I know my bikes and motorcycles always mean more when they're paid for with cash that has to be saved and worked for over time versus plopping down a credit card and walking out the door with it the same day the idea to buy it popped into my head. Just my $.02.



Ha! Good deduction! Unfortunately, my boss's company folded and I lost my job a month after buying my bike. It has now been 12 months since I have had any income or transportation except for the 5.2 and my own feet. 

So, yeah, I do appreciate my Madone and I love keeping it in top shape while it keeps me in top shape as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

"It's just a bike."

Not to me, man. Really. I got a lot of other stuff going on in my life.... job (thank goodness), family, lousy upside down mortgage thanks to this crazy economic mess, big-a$$ dead tree in the front yard that's gonna cost $erious money to get taken down... etc etc etc.... list goes on and on like it does for all of us. All this stuff ought to crowd that bike out of my brain, but it doesn't. Especially not a 45 MPH. Doesn't matter if it's the Zen Madone, or my Tarmac, or a Scattante R560. It ain't just a bike to me. (No apologies for being cornball, either. Zero. Happy trails!)


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I clean mine at least once a week and lube 2-3 times a week. No strict post-ride ritual since I ride often and it just doesn't get that dirty in 2 rides. Lube application is based on distance - I try to lube about once every 150 miles and a thorough clean every 300-400 miles.

For me it isn't about it being something more than "just a bike." Keeping it clean and well lubed makes it look nice and run quiet and smooth. Dropping a chain and getting super dirty because of laziness isn't an acceptable policy to me.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Pirx said:


> Dude, get over it. It's a bike, and not even a particularly special one at that. Some off-the-shelf Trek bike, like thousands and thousands just like it out there. You ride it, and make sure it's in good working order. That includes some cleaning every now and then, yes, but otherwise it's a tool for a purpose, not an end in itself. Just ride the damn thing...


Unless you live your life as a set of completely random decisions and thoughts, to put down someone over rituals is hypocritical. It is well within normal human behavior to have rituals in many different parts of life. It makes life much easier.

For instance I wake up every morning at 3, turn on the grinder, pour the water, turn on the tv, shut off the tv, take the top layer of grounds out, pour the grounds in, pour the water in, close, turn on the coffee machine, get out a bowl, pour some frosted flakes, milk, get out a spoon, turn to 33 or 39 on the tv and eat. when the bowl is finished the coffee is done so i pour a cup, drink one cup while watching, pour another or top off and then go code for a bit.

It is a ritual about making breakfast... it's just breakfast. Right?


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

I always take some Pledge and wipe the frame down after every ride. To me, my Madone 5.2 is a thing of beauty and I like to look at it, remembering the ride I just had.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I used to check my rims for cracks and BB for play before each ride. Now I just make sure I have enough air in the tires, since I replaced the Bonte rims with DA/OP's and had the BB replaced.






EDIT: Just to clarify, Bontrager replaced my rear rim 3 times in the first 2 yrs and Trek covered the BB - a testament to their customer service/warranty. Due to this EXCELLENT service/support, I ended up ordering another Trek Madone when mine sufferred a too-near vehicle encounter, resulting in a cracked head tube.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

wow...


----------



## madone4.5-lover (Nov 6, 2009)

*pre-post ride rituals..*

I agree with a few members.. There was a lot of hard earned money invested in these tools.. however they are right, it's not just a tool, but a machine. And everyone knows that a finely tuned machine will provide you with more enjoyment and less headache. So if your 15 minute ritual keeps your conscience at bay knowing that you're riding a well maintained machine, then so be it.. Personally I take about 15 minutes before every ride to do most of this. Pump the tires, clean the chain with a simple-green soaked rag, re-wipe with a dry rag.. re-oil the chain.. Clean the tires while the oil is soaking in to the chain. Check the frame with a nickel (tap test the frame) to find any weak points, and wipe any road grime off of it with a clean rag. Lastly I go wash my hands and put on my riding shoes. Take a dry rag and remove any extra lube from the chain, and then I'm off to the races.. I know my bike isn't the $8K bike that some of you own, but hey, it's pretty damned special to me... :thumbsup:


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Pirx said:


> Dude, get over it. It's a bike, and not even a particularly special one at that. Some off-the-shelf Trek bike, like thousands and thousands just like it out there. You ride it, and make sure it's in good working order. That includes some cleaning every now and then, yes, but otherwise it's a tool for a purpose, not an end in itself. Just ride the damn thing...


You should have left it at "it's a bike".

I agree that we all are a bit obsessive about bikes - they are just tools, like shoes to runners or skis to skiers. But of course they are more special than that to many of us. But what makes them special is not that it's one of a kind bike - something you cannot get "off the shelf". You can get almost any bike off the shelf, big deal. Most modern road bikes are pretty much the same, performance-wise. What makes them special is the connection between the rider and the bike - not the brand name or "uniqueness" factor. 

The "off-the-shelf", "not a particularly special" comment is hypocritical, undermines your whole line of argument and exposes you as an ultimate breed of poseur: bike is just a tool, just ride it... unless it's special, not-off-the-shelf, something that thousands do not ride. It combines "my bike is better than yours" elitism, with "bikes are just tools, just ride" elitism.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*she gets a wipe down*

my 4.7 get the chain wiped down, tires look at and checked, and some minor wiping down after each ride. 4 min tops. about once a week or so i will wipe down, check bolts, and do a fresh oil job on the chain. 

karl


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you mean besides getting passed by Look owners?


----------



## designcurve (Nov 20, 2009)

I looove my Madone, but pre/post ride rituals!? Nopers. I do keep it in tip top shape and try to clean the chain every couple rides or so - but that's as close as I come to a "ritual."


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

A cigarette for me and the bike. . . Seriously, just a look over for any issues and routine maintenance. Like many of you, my bikes are valuable possessions. I want to make sure I take good care of them by keeping them clean, lubricated and serviced when the need arises.


----------

